
I just figured out what I've been trying to say about code for the last 20 years - j_s
https://twitter.com/sarahmei/status/783340259073335296
======
j_s
_" Most of our codebases are hoarded. But most of our object-oriented advice
is a staged house. What we need is something in the middle."_

~~~
lunchboxsushi
^ the real MVP

